# Shrinkflation/Inflation Fighting Homemade Mayonnaise



## noboundaries (Jun 16, 2022)

So, we go through a 30 oz jar of mayo about every 3-4 weeks. Until recently, the cost was about $3/jar. A couple weeks ago a jar was almost $5. Time to make my own. Total time involved: 5 minutes. Total cost for 30 oz: $1.49. The recipe below makes 14 oz, which is plenty without preservatives.

I shigged the recipe off YouTube videos.

*Homemade Mayonnaise *

Made this, and it was SOOOO friggin' easy. I measured or weighed everything but the oil. Used about a cup and a quarter as detailed by the 325g weight below. I also used Rice Wine vinegar instead of distilled vinegar. Makes about 14 oz.

WAAAY more flavor than commercial. The vinegar and oil used makes a big difference, so be careful using vinegar or oils with big flavors.

Cost with 6/16/22 prices for ingredients which makes 14 oz. (Edit: correction on the oil).
1 large egg: 22 cents.
Water: negligible.
25g Rice wine vinegar: 16 cents
5g salt: 1 cent
325g canola oil: 30 cents
Total: 69 cents.
Homemade cost $1.49 for the same 30 oz commercial size that currently costs $4.58.

*Ingredients*
1 large egg, room temp.
20g water, room temp.
25g distilled vinegar (or rice wine vinegar)
5g salt
325g neutral oil (canola or extra light olive)
Optional: some folks add a half tsp of mustard or Dijon.

*Directions*
Put egg, water, vinegar, and salt in the blender. Add mustard now if using. I used the Blendtec nut butter jar, but any blender or immersion blender will work.

Pulse to mix thoroughly. Remove the center fill cap.

With the blender on a low setting, VERY SLOWLY add the oil and blend until thick. I did not measure the oil. There is a change in sound when it's done, kind of a blub, blub sound. It is VERY noticeable.

Store in the refrigerator in a clean container. Will keep as long as the eggs used remain fresh.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 16, 2022)

Yep. I like to make my own too, but I use lemon instead of vinegar.


----------



## clifish (Jun 16, 2022)

yeah the first time I saw how mayonnaise was mad I pretty much stopped using it...lol


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 16, 2022)

Just an excellent post. We do homemade too, but might start more often. Yes sir make it self.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 16, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Yep. I like to make my own too, but I use lemon instead of vinegar.



I'm going to try that with the next batch. Thanks for the idea.



clifish said:


> yeah the first time I saw how mayonnaise was mad I pretty much stopped using it...lol


Yeah, back in my power-lifting days I used to down raw eggs. Stopped that long ago. Nowadays, there are a few recipes I make that use raw eggs. This and pasta carbonara and veggies are two of the most recent.



SmokinEdge said:


> Just an excellent post. We do homemade too, but might start more often. Yes sir make it self.


Thanks, SE. My brain is already thinking about using this to make garlic aioli and other herb sauces. Fun base.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 16, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> Thanks, SE. My brain is already thinking about using this to make garlic aioli and other herb sauces. Fun base.


Good grief my friend, there is another layer of flavor. Aioli. Two bits down and watching.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 16, 2022)

Edit: correction to the cost of oil. Still a better deal than commercial.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 16, 2022)

Speaking of Aoili...here is one I like on fish poboys...
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...red-toasted-french-bread.300415/#post-2118169


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 16, 2022)

What a great recipe to have! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 16, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> What a great recipe to have! Thank you for sharing!


You are welcome, Jed. Thanks for the kind words. Mayo on!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 17, 2022)

Use your Sous Vide to pasteurize your eggs for stuff that calls for "raw" eggs...


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 17, 2022)

Never tried making my own. That looks easy enough. Thanks for sharing.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 17, 2022)

Well....technically, the eggs are not 'raw' once the acid hits them. Like ceviche-the acid denatures the egg proteins and this is why it grabs the oil and forms a stable emulsion.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 17, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Never tried making my own. That looks easy enough. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks, Chris. Sooooo easy. The flavors blended together overnight in the fridge. Yesterday, the Rice Wine vinegar was apparent. This morning, it provided a tang, but the other flavors of the vinegar became less distinct, adding to a more balanced overall flavor.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 17, 2022)

daveomak said:


> Use your Sous Vide to pasteurize your eggs for stuff that calls for "raw" eggs...


Great suggestion, Dave. I'm probably one of the few that hasn't taken that step into sous vide. I will some day.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 17, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Well....technically, the eggs are not 'raw' once the acid hits them. Like ceviche-the acid denatures the egg proteins and this is why it grabs the oil and forms a stable emulsion.


The first new thing I learned today. Thanks!


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 5, 2022)

Whipped up a quick batch of Chipotle mayo or aioli, whatever it's called. Pretty dang tasty and just as easy as the mayo.

I left out the water to see what difference it would make. It thickened more quickly and made a little less in total. 

*Homemade Chipotle Mayo Aioli

Ingredients*
1 large egg, room temp.
1 egg yolk, room temp.
2 canned Chipotle peppers in adobo sauce
25g lime or lemon juice
5g cilantro
5g salt
3g granulated sugar
Approximately 325g neutral oil (canola or extra light olive)

*Directions*
Put all ingredients in the blender except the oil. I used the Blendtec nut butter jar, but any blender or immersion blender will work.

Pulse to mix thoroughly. Remove the center fill cap.

With the blender on a low setting, SLOWLY add the oil and blend until thick. I did not measure the oil. There is a change in sound when it's done, kind of a blub, blub sound. It is VERY noticeable.

Store in the refrigerator in a clean container. Will keep as long as the eggs used would remain fresh.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 22, 2022)

I was sure I had another bottle of Duke's but can't find it.  Guess its time to give this a whirl!  I never been a fan of canola oil.  Something about the smell?  I have a few different ones to choose from in the fridge.  I normally use peanut for frying but decided to try Wally World Veg this last time to save few bucks.  Same thing.  Does not smell right to me when frying.  I will pay the price for peanut going forward to fry.  I guess I have a messed up sniffer.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 22, 2022)

Yeah, I've shifted to light olive oil. I read some articles lately about canola oil causing inflammation due to the way it is processed. My wife and I are both having inflammation problems so every little change helps.

On a side note along the same theme of inflation fighting. I didn't feel like cooking last night but wanted a quick hamburger. About the only fast food place we go on occasion was Carl's Jr. We checked their menu and two burgers and fries were going to cost $35! (Insert unprintable exclamation here). 

She reminded me that I had ground turkey in the fridge that only cost $2/lb. I shifted gears, doctored the meat with seasonings, bread crumbs, Worcestershire sauce, and a little milk. We both loved the resulting burgers. 

Scratch Carl's Jr off my patronage list.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 23, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> My wife and I are both having inflammation problems so every little change helps.



Intermittent fasting can also help.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 23, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I was sure I had another bottle of Duke's


Duke's around me is nearing $6/quart...but it's still 32oz.


noboundaries said:


> two burgers and fries were going to cost $35!


$35?! WOW!!


----------



## Danblacksher (Jul 23, 2022)

Excellent post and I had to start doing no sugar and no carb just meats, fats, and some veggies because of inflammation as well. So I am starting to make my own sausage, and smoke different meats every week. Now I will make this mayo to go into the homemade coleslaw. Oh, how I miss my wife's Bake beans!  Meaty, savory, delicious, and when on my plate stirred into my cole slaw with a bite of Smoked pork, brisket, any kind of ribs, pork belly, it is just a bite of heaven on earth!


----------



## Danblacksher (Jul 23, 2022)

made the chipotle aioli and it worked great. Tried to make the regular mayo and did something wrong so I have a jar of salad dressing. I will try again soon


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 23, 2022)

Danblacksher said:


> Tried to make the regular mayo and did something wrong so I have a jar of salad dressing. I will try again soon


When I was researching how to make the mayo, everyone I read said pouring the oil in too fast is the #1 mistake. It won't emulsify. Also, running the blender too fast can be an issue, too. 

If you want, Google "how to save mayo that won't emulsify." Adding a bit of water seems to help.


----------



## Danblacksher (Jul 23, 2022)

Well, that worked from the first batch the oil had completely separated and was sitting at the top of the mason jar. So I repeated the recipe and used the oil off the top of the failure. I poured the oil in much slower and it came out perfect. Thank you, and it taste amazing.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 8, 2022)

My first attemp did not go well.  Guess added to fast and had food processor on high.  Take 2 tomorrow.


----------



## Danblacksher (Aug 8, 2022)

Brian, I struggled with the food processor but got the handheld immersion blender worked great


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 15, 2022)

2nd time a success!  After watching some video's lady just puts everything in at once and uses stick blender, like you suggested, on low leaving on bottom until white starts to raise to the top.  Less than a minute and done.  I wanted to use whey to preserve and bought some Whey Protein Isolate.  Not sure if this does the same thing as whey from yogurt or not?  I also used sous vide to pasteurize eggs like 

 daveomak
 suggested.  Anyhow now can experiment to find out what I like.


----------



## Danblacksher (Aug 15, 2022)

That little stick blender works amazing for me as well


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 15, 2022)

I’m late to the party on this but going to give it a whirl in my Vitamix. Dukes was over $6 at Kroger and around $5 at Meijers last weekend.


----------



## Danblacksher (Aug 15, 2022)

Jcsm I use light olive oil and white vinegar. I put in a touch of lemon juice at the end and it taste similar to me.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 16, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> I’m late to the party on this but going to give it a whirl in my Vitamix. Dukes was over $6 at Kroger and around $5 at Meijers last weekend.



I used Sunflower oil.  Not quite as good as Duke's but I will work on it.  Walmart the cheapest place to buy Duke's.  Just over $4.

This worked great and so easy.


----------



## Danblacksher (Aug 16, 2022)

I used light olive oil and it came pretty close. I used robust olive oil and it was the right color but not quite the right taste. The key for me was using the vinegar and the mustard to make the mayo and then adding a little lemon juice after the mayo was complete. Just fantastic! I just used the mayo to make horseradish sauce like they make for prime rib and used it on brisket sandwiches and wow was it amazing.

Horseradish sauce 

1 cup sour cream 
2/3 cup mayo 
1/4 cup horseradish add more if you want a stronger flavor
1 tablespoon lemon juice or apple cider vinegar 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon pepper
 1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
Splash of Worcestershire sauce.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 16, 2022)

Do any of you have issues with separation? What can be added to extend use beyond 5 days?


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 16, 2022)

The lemon juice and vinegar are both acids and should act as preservatives. I've gone a week and a half. Need to make some again soon.

I haven't had separation issues on any of the mayo or aioli I've made.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 16, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Do any of you have issues with separation? What can be added to extend use beyond 5 days?


I sous vide my eggs at 135 to pasteurize.  Also add tablespoon whey and leave out for 8 hours, suppose to be good for 2 months after that.  I think I messed up and bought powder whey.  Suppose to get from top of yogurt.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 16, 2022)

I shigged my latest mayonnaise recipe off the Internet (recipes cannot be copyrighted). I made one addition. The result was my favorite of the several I've tried so far. 

I'll try making adjustments to one recipe before moving on to another one. The one below was perfect for my taste on the first try. 

One trick I've learned with my blender is to not try free-handing the SLOOOOOW oil pour. Use a squeeze bottle or rest the oil bottle on the blender as you pour. The slower the better.

1 egg room temperature 
1 teaspoon salt
½ tsp granulated sugar
½ teaspoon dry mustard
2 tablespoons white vinegar
2 teaspoons lemon juice
approx 1 cup light olive oil 

Pulse all but the oil to mix. Set blender speed on low and SLOWLY pour oil into blender. Continue pouring until it thickens and a "glug glug" sound is heard. 

Makes about 12 oz mayonnaise.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 14, 2022)

I'm still experimenting with mayo recipes as a jar of mayo is back above $5.50 at my favorite grocer. The latest recipe below got the highest praise from my wife. It was as thick as store-bought and she said she liked it more than her favorite. She actually looked surprised when she said it.

A few changes. I pasteurized the egg (easy to do), changed the mustard and vinegar, and added smoked paprika.

BTW. you can do this without pasteurizing the egg. My research indicates that 1 in 20,000 eggs in the US has salmonella. The US produces 97-billion eggs per year. We use about 700 eggs per year in this house. This was my first time pasteurizing the egg when making mayo. So, your choice. 

Another BTW. I pasteurized the egg at my wife's request. We haven't been able to find our favorite commercial eggnog for the last two years. She won't try eggnog unless it has been pasteurized. So, this was also a test for the eggs I'll use to make nog in the blender. 

*Mayo Ingredients *
1 pasteurized egg
1 teaspoon salt
½ tsp granulated sugar
¼ tsp smoked paprika
1 teaspoon French's yellow mustard
1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar
1 teaspoon lemon juice
1 cup oil (I prefer light olive oil)

Directions

Place a deep bowl with water in the microwave and heat to 160°F. Remove and add the egg still in the shell. Allow to sit for 5 minutes. (A sous vide machine can be used, too. I don't own one.)

While egg is sitting in the water, measure the rest of the ingredients (minus the oil) in the blender jar. When the egg is ready, crack open the egg and add the whole egg.  Pulse to blend. Allow to sit for a minute or so.

Remove the center fill cap on the blender jar. Select a medium-low setting on the blender (a couple settings higher than the lowest setting).

SLOWLY add your oil of choice until the sound changes noticeably. Check the mayonnaise. If oil remains on top of the mayo, stir the mayo and add 1 Tbs of water. Turn blender to the lowest setting until sound changes again. Everything should be emulsified.

Place in a clean container and refrigerate. The flavors will improve the next day.

I do not measure the oil. There is a change in sound when it's done, kind of a blub, blub sound. It is VERY noticeable.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 14, 2022)

I've never tried this yet but might just give it a go! Can't even get Duke's here without ordering online. But we sure do like it.

Ryan


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 18, 2022)

The last recipe I posted above is AWESOME! I added the smoked paprika because the label on Duke's, which I can't buy in California, shows paprika. *I literally want to just spoon this mayo into my mouth. *

The change to French's mustard instead of Dijon, and ACV instead of distilled vinegar, made a big change in subtle flavors. The recipe above makes 12 oz.


----------



## Danblacksher (Nov 19, 2022)

I made the original recipe with 1/2 regular olive oil and 1/2 garlic olive oil and man it is incredible


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 19, 2022)

Oooooh yeah...garlic olive oil. I've gotta try that. Thanks, Dan!


----------

